# Jettenuator Review Jet City/Soldano's new mid priced attenuator



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, I’ve had a bit of time to spend with the unit and make some quick and rough recordings (see below). Before we get to the sounds themselves just a few words.

Attenuator Experience.
I have owned the following attenuators: 
Alex Attenuator
Aracom Pro and DAG
Ho Attenuator (Ultimate Attenuator)
THD Hotplate
Weber Mass, Mini mass, and Micro Mass
Bad Cat Unleash


Jettenuator Impressions.
This is a nice unit. A big plus is the small size. Some of the attenuators on the market are so big it is like lugging another head around with you. It also has handy features like multiple ohms (big plus) and a useful speaker simulated out which actually sounds decent if not earth shattering.

The unit itself sound fairly transparent. It is easily the match of other lower costs units and gives the more expensive units a run for their money at the very least. I wish I could directly a/b this with the others but the others are all gone so I can only go by memory. It may even beat the high priced competition at higher attenuation levels (overall lower volume) so it is definitely a contender!

One thing I am starting to notice is that some attenuators sound better/worse with particular types of amps (circuits). IOW, attenuator ‘x’ may sound “the best” with amps a and b, but sound crappy with amps c and d. Attenuator ‘y’ may be great with amps c and d, but sound a bit off with amps a and b . . . I say this because trying to declare one attenuator “the best” is tricky to say the least. 

The Jettenuator is “musical” and pleasing to the ear; some of the other units may initially sound more “transparent” (for lack of a better word) but this transparency can also sound unnatural somehow; kind of like the top end is artificially kept “open.” However, this will all differ from amp to amp and one’s taste. Bottom line, this is more than worth checking out and does not instantly strike you as crappy sounding (like a few of the other units on the market).

The Sounds

The sound clips were recorder with a primitive recording chain. An SM58 stuck in front of a cab, running directly to my Line6 UX1 and recorded in Reaper. I took zero time to get levels right or play with mic position (I have a fulltime job and a small kid, so time is not plentiful). No effects what so ever.

The guitar is a 1981 Greco Les Paul (stock). The Amp is 1965 Traynor Bassmaster with a tube rectifier and two 7027s. This amp is basically a tweed bassman/JTM 45 and sounds freakin great (I would put it up against anything). The speaker cab is a matching Traynor 2x12 loaded with a Weber Alnico Blue and a Weber Alnico Silver (50 watts each). No effects at all. This is guitar straight into the amp (the amp is channel jumped like all good 4 holers). 


Here are the sounds in order from least to highest amounts of attenuation (clips one through 4). The last clip is with medium attenuation and I am trying to add some dynamics by picking lightly and letting the amp clean up.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/sin...&q=hi&newref=1

http://www.soundclick.com/player/sin...&q=hi&newref=1

http://www.soundclick.com/player/sin...&q=hi&newref=1

http://www.soundclick.com/player/sin...&q=hi&newref=1

http://www.soundclick.com/player/sin...&q=hi&newref=1



The Bad.

There are two big negatives with this unit: first, no bypass switch and two, the first step of attenuation is too drastic. I would like to have less initial attenuation and a wider overall sweep. With my big 50 watt amps this isn’t really a problem. But with my smaller Traynor bassmates (two 6V6s) the attenuator actually takes too much volume off. How much volume? Even with the least amount of attenuation I don’t think I could jam with my combo. This means that a combo that is too loud for small rooms (with a drummer) can no longer even keep up with drums while using the Jettenuator. This is a real shame because it sounds nice while attenuated, but I purposely jam with my combo to save me hauling around my big rig (head and 2x12 cab). For low volume playing around the house, however, the Jettenuator works amazing with amps of all watts so make sure to check one out if you play mostly at home.

The Verdict.

This is a real toss up for me. I will play it a bit more but the simple fact that the first step of attenuation is so great will most likely lead me to return the unit. If I cannot use it while jamming it doesn’t make sense to keep it. Or, maybe I will just start using my big amp! LOL


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks!
Multiple ohms is a big plus for me, this might be the one I get!
Whats the going rate on it?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Thanks!
> Multiple ohms is a big plus for me, this might be the one I get!
> Whats the going rate on it?


$249 plus taxes. Jet City Jettenuator Attenuator

I think I have the only one in Canada as these are not fully out yet.

_If _I return mine (because of the limitations with my combo) and you are interested let me know. I won't lose money on it because I can simply return it, but if you want/need one maybe we can strike a deal.

That said, I'm not sure it is going anywhere. It is a nice unit and sounds great with my big amp.

TG


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you were to rate the attenuators you've owned, what would that list look like from best to worst?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just played it more and it does sound nice. With my big amps I can attenuate to the level I want BUT still get a boost when I stomp on a pedal. I just had my Soul Bender, Timmy, and Bad Monkey slamming the front end and it was FUN and was really nice sounding. 

Hmmm . . .


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for that , was curious how this worked with lower wattage amps
thanks


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

H


traynor_garnet said:


> Just played it more and it does sound nice. With my big amps I can attenuate to the level I want BUT still get a boost when I stomp on a pedal. I just had my Soul Bender, Timmy, and Bad Monkey slamming the front end and it was FUN and was really nice sounding.
> 
> Hmmm . . .


Great and honest review. We just ordered 3 more so if yours comes back I guess we'll have 4. Liked that Hmmm... though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

How bout just rating the Alex Attenuator for me? I heard one last weekend and was impressed. In comparison I've only owned a Z Brake Lite, two actually, and wasn't overly impressed with them.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

vadsy said:


> How bout just rating the Alex Attenuator for me? I heard one last weekend and was impressed. In comparison I've only owned a Z Brake Lite, two actually, and wasn't overly impressed with them.


The Alex is a great unit for sure. It is hard to do a direct comparison between the two when I cannot a/b. I will say this, the Jettenuator sounds great and deserves serious consideration. Which one you like better with any given amp is hard to say. The Jettenuator also offers a few options that the Alex doesn't so keep that in mind.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok guys, I really like this thing but I am going to have to let it go. When set to the least amount of attenuation, it simply shaves too much volume on my jamming combo. I SO wish I could get less attenuation with it because it is a nice sounding unit. Still tempted to keep it for my large head but I don't think I can justify it.

At any rate, I will be returning this for a refund unless somebody else wants it. It is the only one in Canada right so skip the wait! I want exactly what I paid for it. I will cover shipping unless you are on the other side of the country/globe.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

UPDATE

Two years later and I just bought one used for $90! The combo mentioned above is gone so I am using this with my big amps. Really nice!

I don't think these are being made anymore but if you see one grab one if you are considering an attenuator.

TG


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like they are on sale at MF. Comes down to 242$ CAN shipped and they garantee no other fees at delivery. I may have to splurge 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...ation-jettenuator-amp-power-attenuator/h98286


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

They are one of the few places to have them. I think they have been discontinued.

If you want to try mine out you are welcome to stop by. I am not sure how far you are from Sherbrooke, but let me know. Also, I no a guy on TGP who is looking to sell his. He wants more than what I paid for mine (which was a real deal) but it is still cheaper than a new one.

TG



zurn said:


> Looks like they are on sale at MF. Comes down to 242$ CAN shipped and they garantee no other fees at delivery. I may have to splurge
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...ation-jettenuator-amp-power-attenuator/h98286


----------

